# Mathews SQ2



## kcausey (Mar 4, 2006)

Tell me something about it....compared to newer Mathews' bows.  I have checked all the specs...but i need to hear from someone who has experience with it.  How quiet is it?  What would be a decent used price.   I'm not into buying a used bow, but i have found a very well taken care of deal with a case and arrows, sights, rest, everything.  I believe the guy is asking $450.....I'm thinking that is way too much....give me some feedback....and how much will another cam cost?  It's 28" and i need 29.5".
KIP


----------



## gsubo (Mar 4, 2006)

One of my best friends shoots one..its a very nice bow.  Like all mathews his is really quiet and fast.  There really haven't been too many full blown revolutions in mathews bows since this bow came out.  It has the harmonic dampers which quiet it alot.  Brand new his bow cost around $550. 450 seems a litle steep since its used and about 3 years old or so.  If you could talk him down to 400 for everything i think that would be a pretty good deal. This bow will serve its purpose for years to come..and a well taken care of used Mathews will shoot just as good as a brand new one.  A new cam i think will cost around $60 bucks..i had to get a new one for my MQ1 when i gave it to my dad as a gift and i bought an LX for myself.  Depending on all the accessories on the bow your probably looking at a thousand dollar setup..400 would be a pretty good deal imo.


----------



## Dub (Mar 5, 2006)

A buddy has one and it is hands down the quietest 70lb bow I've been around.  He's tied in dampeners to his string and added limbsavers.

I'm not sure what the cam is gonna cost you...if you can  even still get one.  I would imagine around $50 or so.  The arrows most likely wont fit you if you are adding that much draw length to fit you.

Do you like the rest and sights that he has on it?  

Also, how does the string look?

Just my opinion...but I'd give it a hard, hard look before I went after it.  I'd hate to buy it and then you wind up replacing all these things anyway....if however, you like how it is set up then see what he's willing to do.

It was a quiet bow.


----------



## Todd E (Mar 5, 2006)

I bought one off of here. Got complete set up.

Bow w/ SVL stuff, Whisker Bisket, Doinker Stabilizer, Sight
Quiver, case, dozen Beman Carbons, Muzzy's

$400

I love it!! Been shooting it out of a stand today. Quiet, fast, flat. It is set at 28" draw which was a tad short, but I made up for it with a string loop. I highly recommend it. I have never had to wear an arm guard before. With this bow.....I will.


----------



## Dub (Mar 5, 2006)

Todd E said:
			
		

> I bought one off of here. Got complete set up.
> 
> Bow w/ SVL stuff, Whisker Bisket, Doinker Stabilizer, Sight
> Quiver, case, dozen Beman Carbons, Muzzy's
> ...



Cool...glad it worked out for you.  You lost me on the arm guard thing....what is it about that bow that makes you have to wear one?


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 5, 2006)

*If you do decide to get it......*

Call Solo Archery...i think that's what it is called in Albany....if anyone is more familiar,chime in....I swapped a cam for a Feathermax with them....they charged me 35 to swap,much cheaper than buying new......Donnie


----------



## Tommy12 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a matthew SQ2, and it is the best bow I have ever owned by far. It is extremely quite and fast. I have the muzzy zero effect rest, and shoot 26 inch carbon arrows. It shoots around 306 fps. I don't think you would be disappointed at all. A cam will cost you about $50-$60.


----------



## Todd E (Mar 6, 2006)

It must be the short brace height(?) on these newer bows. My two previous(older) compounds never gave me any problem with slapping my arm in the summer time or hitting my sleeve while hunting. When I got through yesterday, I had a big ol' welp about 5" back from my wrist. Never worn one before, but will now. I put a long sleeve shirt on just to check and it did slap the loose slack of it.


----------



## Dub (Mar 7, 2006)

Ouch.

That will wake you up first thing in the morning.  I did some early shooting the other day...before having my first couple of cups of java....twack....arghhhhhh.

I can't stand wearing one of those blasted things so I guess I'll just live with the occasional reminder from the bow not to slip up.


----------

